# Kapampangan: Hangga tana mo talaga dati.



## imkael

To all who knows how to speak or use Kapampangan language, can you please help me guys, please ptranslate into Tagalog or English tong kapampangan message na to. Thanks.

hangga tana mo talaga dati. Enough na masanting ng mikatuwani tana. Masaya na ako jang ako mung dili, i know masaya na kau , right? Masanting na mu dn ing makntini tamu, ednkau man kalingwan.


----------



## theneriea

Hindi ko alam yung unang sentence... Ito yung nakuha ko galing diyan: 

"Enough na masanting ng mikatuwani tana."
Tama na yung maayos tayong nagkasama.

"Masaya na ako (jang ako mung dili), i know masaya na kau , right?"
Masaya na ako (kahit ako na ang magsabi), na alam kong masaya na kayo, 'di ba?

"Masanting na mu dn ing makntini tamu, ednkau man kalingwan."
Tama na din na ganito tayo (sa relationship?); hindi kita kakalimutan.


----------



## redwine

imkael said:


> To all who knows how to speak or use Kapampangan language, can you please help me guys, please ptranslate into Tagalog or English tong kapampangan message na to. Thanks.
> 
> hangga tana mo talaga dati. Enough na masanting ng mikatuwani tana. Masaya na ako jang ako mung dili, i know masaya na kau , right? Masanting na mu dn ing makntini tamu, ednkau man kalingwan.


 

me too, cant figure out the first sentence but here's my try - 

Enough na, masanting ng mikatuwani tana. 
Tama na, mabuting nang maghiwalay na tayo.

Masaya na ako jang ako mung dili, i know masaya na kau, right?
Masaya na ako kahit ako lang mag-isa (lit. w/o a partner), i know you're both happy, right?

Masanting na mu din ing makantini tamu, edana kau man kalingwan
Maganda (or Mabuti) na ding ganito tayo, hindi ko naman kayo kalilimutan (or malilimutan).


----------

